# This might be a fun camera.



## table1349 (Jul 6, 2016)

Of course the price will probably be a little off setting to most. 
Maximum resolution basketball with a Phase One XF-100MP By Andrew Paquette


----------



## Achaicus (Jul 7, 2016)

What caught my attention is the statement that color is rendered better on that big sensor. I've been frustrated with poor color rendering in some shades with the cheap cameras I have used so something that does better in that way catches my attention more than the outlandish pixel count.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like a cool piece of kit.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2016)

Fun and cheap.


----------



## mariska2016 (Oct 31, 2016)

I like the clarity of the picture in motion


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 31, 2016)

The actual impact of the image, ala the actual content not the IQ, is quite poor. Far under the bar for a pro sports/news photographer capture.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

Phase one has been making nice cameras for quite a while. I like the FX system and use the 100mp back. Good pixel count for large images.


----------



## kathykit (Nov 4, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Of course the price will probably be a little off setting to most.exhibition
> Maximum resolution basketball with a Phase One XF-100MP By Andrew Paquette



Looks like really funny!
And The price is ok.
May wanna try


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> The actual impact of the image, ala the actual content not the IQ, is quite poor. Far under the bar for a pro sports/news photographer capture.



I was just about to post the same thing:  his on-court shots are awful.   everything else is fine.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 4, 2016)

Most of his photos are slanted ...  or he's using Dutch Tilt in a bad way.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 4, 2016)

Phase One is more a still life camera and studio portrait piece. You would not use a screw driver as a hammer, would you? And then if it comes to Sports: they might want to choose a better photographer next tim, Gary?


----------

